# Signature location



## Sam77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Which is better having your signature across or adjacent to the seal?


----------



## tesla314 (Jun 6, 2011)

Some states set out requirements for it. For example, it's my understanding that Washington requires the signature across the seal.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 6, 2011)

Colorado requires the signature across the seal as well.


----------



## Sam77 (Jun 6, 2011)

Actually, Idaho, where I took my PE, requires the signature either across or adjacent to the seal.


----------

